# Grid Machine - Demo



## Lindon (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi folks,

I thought I'd show the thing I've been working on for the last few weeks...if anyone is interested I'll be looking for beta-testers in the next month or so, especially Mac users, as I dont have access to a Mac - I can't see why the hardware/OS should make much of a difference in here but better safe than sorry...so let me know if you want to be involved, there is at least one other "machine" in the works, possibly two...

Anyway here it is...


----------



## manyfingers (Sep 7, 2010)

hey lindon!

looks very interesting! would be interested in beta testing as a mac user. just pm me when you're thinking of sending it out!

best,

chris


----------



## snapshot (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Lindon !

ive got some thoughts from a potential user point of view if you dont mind .

Does that Keyswitches changing patters presets ? if not then would be great to change patterns via pushing key on external keyboard . But i guess you made it possible .

another thing is triggering . It would be great that if the triggering from a different place in loop do not reset the clock , i mean you could measure time that is passed and subscribe it from that retriggered clock so it can fill the bar grid position . what i mean is that the clock should always fill the bar i think ,what ever i do . would be great to have master clock that counts the bars and if my hand is triggering a clock that did not match the master at the end then restart it ,if you know what i mean . im not sure if we can do two clocks independently but at least we can measure things and subscribe them or add them whenever we feel is necessary .

the same with looping and changing presets ,could be triggered by keyboard ,and while releasing the key it should fit the clock so i dont loose my bar while performing .

Just my thoughts , i would be happy as a user with those features i mentioned .

but anyway great work you did !

cheeers Lindon !
K


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 8, 2010)

Perhaps you could introduce a sync mode in which any change happens only on next bar start.

Also, perhaps you could make it so that you can define up to 12 sub-loops, and then trigger them with keys. In fact, you should make all the parameters: Loop, Sequence, Mode, Tempo, Sub-loop, etc. available as keyswitches.

If this is for Kontakt 4, then you can add key coloring for start/stop (and latch - latch would work on currently played step), the sub-loops octave, the preset changing, the sequence mode, the pattern changing.

Perhaps also adding an Options page in which you could set up those keys to fit your own workflow.


----------



## Lindon (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the suggestions, as I said this is what I'm working on so its not finished, so I'l look at adding in some if not all of what you suggest.

Regards

Lindon


----------



## Lindon (Sep 8, 2010)

OK a couple of things... the demo video doesn't show you but you can retrigger using your midi keyboard, by selecting the "mapped" key you want to re-trigger from.

I plan to have up to 12 "loops" in each instance - so selecting these could go in the bottom octave, 24 patterns (keyswitch via the two octaves above the mappings)... that leaves some (but not much) space for sub-loop keyswitches, latch and anything else.

I think it shouldn't be too hard to set it up so tempo/loop/pattern etc. changes only happen at the start of the bar.

@snapshot - to be honest I dont follow what you mean, can you give me a real-world example...?


----------



## Lindon (Sep 8, 2010)

OK, Mostly done:

Now: 
(all colour coded in K4)
notes 24-36 set the loop
notes 70 - 90 set the pattern
note 108 is the start stop switch
note 103 starts a previously defined sub-loop
note 105 stops it

There's a new control called "Quantise" that lets you decide which step in the sequence you want any of trigger/direction/loop change/pattern change to happen (e.g. set it to 8 for on the half bar, 16 for on the bar, 32 for every second bar...etc)

If I get the chance I'll make a new video on the weekend and post it...

Lindon


----------



## snapshot (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi again Lindon !!!!

what do you mean with real-world example ? :D


you have got 32 steps in your sequencer right ? right . 
so i trigger the loop , it STARTs from first step ...... and for example if i retrigger it by key/hand at 6th step of its grid ,then the new loop should start ,but it should have 5 steps *less* in its length , so its finishing *exactly* where the new bar should start . "Sync to the bar" as EvilDragon suggested within one word . You could make possibility to retrigger "*back*" within every 32 ,16 or 8 steps so the user dont need to wait the whole loop length to get "back on the track" .

So for now considering what you wrote ,
waiting for changes until new bar get started might be cool ,but what if i decide to change for example "pattern" within 12 step ? i need to wait ? or look what settings i seted up ? it schould be more intuitive i guess ....
BUT AGAIN this is just my little thoughts . im just imagining how i would like such instrument to perform .


i hope you can get me now,otherwise , i will paint it for you :DDD 
no ... im joking 

PEACE
K


----------



## Lindon (Sep 9, 2010)

Snapshot

OK so we start the plugin and its got 32 steps...

It rolls along doing its thing until you press pad 6...and it retriggers from pad 6...

Do you mean that it should play from step 6 to the end then "loop around" to play steps 1-5, and it does this now, however as it returns to this "trigger point" it should realise that its been retriggered and that as it plays pad 5 its *actually* at the bar end, and should now go back to playing the pattern "normally" from pad 1?

So really all this triggering is doing is shifting the start-end points for a pattern down 6 pads for one(and only one) iteration thru the pattern.

Do I have this right? Even if this isnt what you mean its an interesting idea...because it would mean that *eventually* it would always go back to playing a *normal* loop sync'ed to the right place in the bar...

Let me look at this as an option, it sounds like it might get complicated...

What would it do if you pressed pad 6, it started there - and during this 'retriggered" loop you pressed another pad (say 12), and you kept doing this, say 6,7 or 8 times...?

Maybe it should just keep a running count of where it is in the bar somehow......hmm, interesting, may be do able...let me look...

I'm aware we're drifting off topic here, not much of this is about KSP scripting, so if you have any other suggestions(or I have this wrong) then maybe send me a private message...

Lindon


----------



## snapshot (Sep 9, 2010)

u've got pm .

cheers


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 9, 2010)

I used a Roland MV30 years ago that had Phrase Sequencing which synced and was controlled by keyswitches.
This is very similar and most handy when you want to extend a groove.
WHen the floor is packed, these kind of options help sell the drinks, which inturns means we but more gear..........................Coolness. 8)


----------



## Lindon (Sep 14, 2010)

OK here's the amended version. This is pretty close to what will ship, though it will ship with "a lot" of loops, where "a lot" is some undetermined number which if I thought about would discourage me no end....and it will ship with the other two versions of this (at least one of which I'll put up here "eventually"). As I say if you wanna beta test PM me here. Thanks to ED and snapshot for their suggestions.


----------



## snapshot (Sep 17, 2010)

oh thats nice Lindon :D good job !


----------

